
Flip to flop: the pocket camcorder flash in the pan - jseliger
https://www.dpreview.com/articles/3814916753/flip-to-flop-the-pocket-camcorder-flash-in-the-pan
======
jseliger
I actually had one of these and really liked it:
[http://jakeseliger.com/2011/05/08/will-we-ever-find-out-
what...](http://jakeseliger.com/2011/05/08/will-we-ever-find-out-what-
happened-to-flip-video/) . It's a shame that the company was bought and then
shuttered by Cisco. Most cameras today still don't do the kinds of sharing
activities that Flip was ready to roll out back in 2010 - 11.

